# What to use Gigayeast GB002 Tart Cherry Brett?



## GrumpyPaul (15/8/17)

So I won the door prize at my brew clubs annual dinner (actually my son won it)

Part of the prize is Gigayeast GB002 yeast.

Any advice on what to use it in?

There doesnt seem to be much info out there on it.

I have a cube of an American Stout that it might go well with, along with some cherries in secondary perhaps?

I also have a kettle soured IPA that might also create something interesting with a secondary ferment of Brett.

I have no experience with Brett and want to make sure I put this to good use.


----------



## hirschb (16/8/17)

I'd do a Flander's Red. Alternately, a sour cherry stout would be nice. Don't put it in a kettle soured IPA....


----------



## philmud (28/10/17)

What did you end up pitching this into GP? I pitched some into a saison earlier this week, co fermented with belle dry saison yeast


----------



## Klarko (14/4/19)

Old thread I know but am interested in how these beers turned out. I'm about to pitch co pitch GB002 Tart Cherry Brett with US-05 into a Berliner Weisse. Plan to lightly hop with Galaxy and secondary on 2.5kg Passionfruit.


----------

